# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussi- ja raitiovaunukuvia tiistailta 8.5.2007

## Kotkalainen

Julkaistessa vario kuvat päätin myös laittaa bussi kuvatkin näytille. Oikeastaan kahdesta eri kuvasarjasta: tiistailta 8.5. ja sekalaisilta päiviltä. JTiistain kuvien seassa on muutamia kuvia raitiovaunuista. Jälkimmäisessä on tullut muutoksia vaikka suurin osa kuvista on laitettu kuvasarjaan jo helmikuussa.
PS. Mitä mallia tämä raitiovaunu on? (Linkki)

----------


## ultrix

> PS. Mitä mallia tämä raitiovaunu on? (Linkki)


Näyttäis tältä: http://www.sparvagssallskapet.se/sve...66a518261b05d9

----------

